# How to contact with case officer



## ahsansharjeel (Jul 9, 2008)

I live in Karachi (Pakistan), I know the name of my case officer but I don't know his contact details like email, mobile, phone etc.

How could I contact him?

Regards


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you have been advised that a case officer has been appointed then the CO will have your contact details and will contact you.


----------



## ahsansharjeel (Jul 9, 2008)

Wanderer, actually I have received my medical and police certificate 5 months back, and from that time, I am waiting for the visa, no one contacted me till that time, I need to know the status of my application, I have posted the enquiry form on DIAC site, but they still not reply to that. What should I do now?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Were you advised by immi to have the medical /police check done?

And if so, have they been lodged?

And if yes and yes, have a read of the second sticky thread for immigration have introduced new priorities on processing and depending on the visa category you have applied for it will be in the system waiting like a lot of others with a particular priority.


----------



## ahsansharjeel (Jul 9, 2008)

I belong to IT, and have applied under class 136 BN, 
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/migration-program.pdf
in this document, on page three, the authority clearly specify that

*it includes mainly information technology professionals, engineers and medical professionals*

This means that IT Professional are included in CSL. I have had my medical, police verification and have send them 5 months back. Really in trouble, can not plan for the future, Please advice me what to do


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Five months does seem a long time from being requested to have checks done and submit them and then to hear nothing at all, even with changes that have been occurring on immigration processing.

I would just email the department again with precise details,ie.
. Date of application.
. CO Name and date of advice to get checks.
. Date checks submitted.
. Any application reference number issued

If in being very specific and correct and if no reply is received in a couple of weeks, then you could consider phoning, numbers given on the web site.


----------



## scootergirl (Apr 8, 2008)

I would call immi during their office hours if I were you. You might be on hold in wait time for 20+ minutes but it's worth it to know. Best of luck.


----------



## lezlie (Mar 30, 2010)

*Hello..*

My name is Leslie Hilton Buadromo, i have a subclass 309 spouse visa. At this moment I don't have any forms of my case officer details. I don't have his name and his phone number. My file number is F2005090735D. Its over three years now I've waited for the feedback of my papers but nothing has come up. If you could help me with these matter, i would much highly appreciated it. Hope to hear from you soon Sir/Mam, Thank You.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

lezlie said:


> My name is Leslie Hilton Buadromo, i have a subclass 309 spouse visa. At this moment I don't have any forms of my case officer details. I don't have his name and his phone number. My file number is F2005090735D. Its over three years now I've waited for the feedback of my papers but nothing has come up. If you could help me with these matter, i would much highly appreciated it. Hope to hear from you soon Sir/Mam, Thank You.


You have been very patient in waiting three years and hearing nothing.
Via Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship you'll see a link for visa enquiries and if you can not find a suitable means via there, use the feedback and complaints link.

If your partner and sponsor is in Australia, a direct phone contact with Immigration on 131881 would not hurt.


----------



## HM20 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Case numbers and file numbers*

Hi,

Are case numbers and file numbers same ?if not dose every one get a case number?


----------

